
Guy Spends Almost a Year Gluing 42,000 Matches to Make a Giant Sphere - Myrmornis
https://www.boredpanda.com/sphere-of-42000-matches-wallacemk
======
girzel
Looks like some sort of Star-Wars-style planet-destroying ray has been used on
the sphere. Weird things happen after the initial burn passes, too -- the play
of smoke on the surface is pretty interesting.

------
tzs
Too bad he mounted it on a fixed pole before lighting it. I would have liked
to see it hanging from a wire, so that it could move in response to the gases
ejected by the fire.

------
tobr
Watching that thing in flames makes me think it must’ve been exceptionally
dangerous to work on it in a metal shop. Having it catch fire inside would
have been disastrous.

------
BrandoElFollito
I watched his video on a terrible connection as a tribute.

The fact that he set the ball on fire in the outskirts of some forest was
philosophically disturbing.

------
_nalply
Perhaps if the sphere were cracked open, there might have been a flashover.
The grey smoke billowing after the matched burned out looked suspicious.

------
esturk
I think that's pretty cool. Its literally a fireball. Albeit a little
different from I imagined but still cool.

------
bmcusick
These Amazon contest ads are getting out of hand. The story is unreadable on
mobile.

------
wessorh
is there a link that is ad-blocker friendly? Would appreciate content that was
available.

~~~
fake-name
The video of him burning it on youtube is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxRnodaKzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxRnodaKzE)

Also, umatrix seems to make the page load fine.

~~~
mc32
Yup, I had no problem.

Spoiler: he does light the sphere on fire. Surprisingly relatively slow burn.

~~~
5555624
While I realize it technically needs a spoiler, what else would you do with it
once you were done, other than light it on fire? It's too dangerous to just
leave sitting around inside a house or garage.

~~~
fake-name
If they're strike anywhere matches, catapult it!

I guess that'd end in it on fire too, but it'd be more fun?

------
JohnJamesRambo
It's kind of sad to watch obsessive compulsive disorder get out of hand like
this.

